# Glock Guide Rod



## eainc (May 9, 2011)

Hows it going guys i have a glock 21 and i am considering changing out my factory guide rod to a stainless steel or tunsten guide rod with a 20lb sping. Let me know what you guys think?


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

The stainless steel guide rod has no real benefit as far as weight is concerned. If you're looking to reduce muzzle climb, go with the tungsten. That being said, if you shoot any kind of competition, make sure the mode is legal in that sport. If you're a reloader, make sure your loads will be hot enough to work the 20lbs spring, factory is 17lbs according to Wolff. 

Let us know how it works out for you.


----------



## HK Dan (Dec 22, 2010)

Why are yoiu making the change? If it's to reduce flip, you want to go down in weight, not up. Either way the change will be minimal. You have to have a lotta rounds through the gun and know it like the back of your hand to tell the difference in recoil spring weights.

Stainless guide rods will make you illegal in IDPA or in USPSA Production.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Um, no—a heavier gun, and particularly a gun with more weight forward of the hand, will "flip" less. A lighter gun will "flip" more.
Muzzle "flip" is the result of having less mass to absorb recoil forces. Add mass, especially forward, and "flip" is necessarily reduced.
For verification information, see "Newton, Isaac: Laws of Force and Motion."


----------



## HK Dan (Dec 22, 2010)

I'm talking about spring weight Steve, not actual weight. In either case, the additional mass added by a SS guide rod isn't enough to benoticeable (I did it and it isn't)


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Yeah, *Dan*, I know.
I was replying because your statement, "If it's to reduce flip, you want to go down in weight, not up," was very general.
It was phrased as if it were about _mass_, not spring force.
Therefore I pointed out that your statement was incorrect.


----------



## Geezer Squid (Apr 4, 2011)

Personally I've never read or heard of a Glock plastic guide rod breaking. That being said, I changed mine to a SS one anyway. It was only a few bucks, adds weight up front and it's steel, not plastic. Seems like good things to me!! :smt102


----------



## HK Dan (Dec 22, 2010)

<chuckles> Yes,Steve, your interpretation of my statement was incorrect. My statement, however, was right on the money. If you want less muzzle flip, go with lighter weight springs rather than heavy weight springs. (There, was that specific enough for ya big boy?) LOLOLOL. thanks for bird doggin' me, what I said was pretty generic.


----------

